# Ingrown Hair - help!



## steelcitybrew (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay so get plagued with ingrown hairs, on my ass, legs and shit

Im not a very hairy guy, Im Irish. I dont shave, wax or nothin. And If i do any manscaping its not to the skin, and ill use scissors or some shit, i wont shave 'er right down to the skin.

And truely I have no clue what to do with them, or how to get rid of them.

I had a nasty one around ze pubic hair region and i tried to pop it, and it made it HUGE and hurt even more. Ive tried to pop them and thats what happens so I vowed to never try to pop one again. I eventually took some polysporn and put 'er on a bandaid, slapped it on, and got rid of it.

Now i have another one on the treasure trail (between belly button and pubic hair region) and i tried the polysporn trick, and nothing. Theres no hair coming out that i can yank out or anything.

And for some reason i only get them from the waste down, espicially on my ass, and legs. Not a freakish amount, but like enough to be like "what the fuck" 

So if anyone can help me, give me some tips, i would greatly appreciate it.

Cheers
-Ryan


----------



## dime (Jan 29, 2009)

some people get like an id card or credit card (or something like it, the same stiffness) and scrape them with the edge. but i have not tried it


----------



## Rise 609 (Jan 29, 2009)

If an ingrown hair is all you have to worry about then your probobly a few steps ahead of most of us. If it bothers you that bad use a sewing needle to pick the end out of the skin.


----------



## bote (Jan 29, 2009)

i really enjoyed digging one of those out my girlfriend. You have to make sure and get the whole hair out. 
One cause might be the salt quotient ( crusty sweat) rubbing on your skin. Maybe your punk pants are too tight. or just wash that shit more often?


----------



## urse (Jan 29, 2009)

take something small and sharp to pull the hair out. if its really stuck put a hot wet washcloth on it first.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks ferthe help guys, got 2 of the little bastards. yeah i think it is probably the sweat factor. Maybe the fact i cant remember the last time i wash my pants.
you guys dont know how much you helped me out, i didnt know how to get rid of em, and theyd get so infected theyd turn a real dark color and hurt to touch even near them.
thanks again
-Ryan


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 30, 2009)

*Wearing looser clothing will stop this. I used to get them so bad, I'd have to get them lanced! 
You can use hot wax. Take a candle and light it and wait until you get the hot, melted liquid wax, then dab or drip this onto the top of the head (if there is a head) and let it cool into a hard cap. Peel or pick it off and "usually" the hair will extract along with the hardened wax.
This also works terrific when you get cacti needles/thorns!

Your clothing being tight causes your hairs to bend back & fourth while you walk or run until they break off at the skin-line, then the hair keeps on growing in a loop underneath the sking is what causes this......By having looser clothes, the hairs have more room.*


----------



## Kraken (Feb 2, 2009)

get a nice pair of sharp tweezers and they should b able to do the job, works for me every time


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 2, 2009)

cheers guys
yeah ill be investing in some tweezers


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 14, 2009)

Swiss Army Knife tweezers,peroxide,hot wet cloths,braces and trow at least a size larger.
Same problem here.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 14, 2009)

sweet this helped me out too yo!


----------



## Bullet (Sep 14, 2009)

Shoestring said:


> *
> You can use hot wax. Take a candle and light it and wait until you get the hot, melted liquid wax, then dab or drip this onto the top of the head (if there is a head) and let it cool into a hard cap. Peel or pick it off and "usually" the hair will extract along with the hardened wax.
> This also works terrific when you get cacti needles/thorns!
> *



Just a little safety message from your friendly local BDSM-er...if you are gonna use hot wax (mmm, nice choice!) make sure to use _cheap_ candles! The real shitty holiday ones from supermarkets are great. Beeswax candles melt at a much higher temperature and can burn the shit out of your skin. That could end up being a lot worse than an ingrown hair. 
Carry on!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 15, 2009)

haha great tip^

I used to have this trouble for years from shaving my legs and getting to wear lovely tight girl-pants that would make my legs breakout/get ingrown hairs. 

had a HELL of a time with that for years until I figured out, if you're gonna wear tight clothes you can't trim the hair too often because they will get trapped under the surface easier. (re: shoe's mention of the hairs breaking off, same concept.)

it also has a good bit to do with the type of hair you have. I have naturally curly hair on my head which means me hair all over is naturally a lil more coarse than average so the hair folicels get irritated easier if you fuck with it all too much. even when I didn't shave my legs for 2 years I got ingrown hairs because of my jeans/sweat.

plus, dirt+sweat+ingrown hair = infuckingfection. keep clean!

looser clothes and/or abstaining from trimming helps. you just gotta find the happy medium that works for your body really. 

after years of experience I've learned that I can't wear tight pants on a daily basis and I can't shave my legs any more than once a week (and that's pushing it)

I've also experienced big problems with having ingrown hairs on my ass and such, especially when I was traveling. when given the chance I sleep w/o clothes or at least with really loose pj bottoms and no underwear so as to let my bum and all it's neighbors breathe. this is sometimes not an option when traveling/roughing it so when I travel I have a hell of a time with that issue. 

also found exfoliating helps. slough off the skin that would trap said hair and also soften the hairs so they won't be so rough on your skin at times.


----------



## Sage (Sep 16, 2009)

Get this problem a lot on my ass or the front pubic area mostly,if its on the front i put toothpaste on it and sleep w/o briefs and pick it out with some tweezers the next day. The candle thing sounds good thanks shoe.

On the other side i've had it only 3 times in the same area that i couldn't reach,the first time it pop and hurt like hell had a friend pull it out,the other two had to see a doctor,but all three ttimes i got sweet pills that lasted longer than intended.


----------

